# دور المهندس المقيم في تنفيذ طريق بمواصفات معينة



## م.سنان صلاح (15 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان المهندس التابع لصاحب العمل دور في في كل مرحلة من مراحل انشاء مشروع معين مثل 1- مرحلة التخطيط 2-مرحلة التصميم 3- مرحلة التنفيذ 4- مرحلة التشغيل والصيانة 

دور المهندس في مرحلة التنفيذ 
1- وصف خطة لتنفيذ تشمل تحديد زمن وكلفة كل فقرة من فقرات المشروع 
2- متابعة تنفيذ فقرات المشروع ضمن المواصفات والشروط 
تعتبر هذه الفقرة من اهم الفقرات التي يجب على المهندس المقيم الا لتزام بها وان اي اشكال في اي فقرة يسبب مشاكل قد تكون انية مثل 1- درجة حرارة الاسفلت اذا كانت درجة حرارة الاسفلت اقل من 100 درجة مئوية يعني ان المركبة لاتسير بالسرعة المقرر لها وكذلك عدم شعور السائق بالراحة عند السير على ذلك الطريق فعلى المهندس المقيم ان يقوم بقياس درجة الحرارة لكل كلابة اسفلت من خلال وضع محرار في الفتحة الموجودة في مؤخرة الكلابة فاذا كانت اقل من 100 درجة مئوية تعاد مرة اخرى الى المعمل لرفع درجة حرارتها 
2- عمل التعلية الجانبية (superelevation)للطريق في المنحنيات الافقية عندما تسير المركبة بمسار دائري فانها تسبب نفس اشكال السابق


----------



## المهندس ع (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراا خي على المعلومات القيمة

وياريت يكون هناك معلومات مفصلة من الالف الى الياء في تنفيذ الطرقات .

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*المشاكل المستقبلية في الطرق*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
1- في الطرق تستخدم الحادلات لغرض الحدل فيجب استخدام الهزاز الموجود في الحادلة فعلى المهندس المقيم ان يقوم باجراء تجربة فحص الكثافة الموقعية (فحص الرص ) لتاكد من ان الحدل جيد مع العلم ان الحدل يكون بطبقات في مقاطع الاملاء(fill) حيث يفضل عدم رؤية اي اثر للحادلة قبل اجراء التجربة حيث ان الحدل يكون بصبقات مثل 30سم للطبقة 


2- في تصاميم الطرق عادة يميل التبليط جانبا لتسهيل تطريف المياه من سطح التبليط فيجب على المهندس المقيم ان يكون حذرا في مثل هذه الحالة لان الما ء يعمل على اضعاف طبقات التبليط تدريجيا


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (21 ديسمبر 2007)

سوال 
ما السبب في ظهور بقعة من الاسفلت فقط على سطح الطريق


----------



## دعاء شاكر (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكراااااااااااااا*

:84: شكرا على هذه المعلومات جزاكم الله خيرا:84:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة
الى الاخوة الاعزاء 
اعتـــز كثـــــــيرا بــما قدمتـــم لـــي مـــن شـــكر حـــول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

بســـــــــم الله الرحــــــــــمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة
الى الاخوة الاعزاء 
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

بســـــــــم الله الرحــــــــــمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة
الى الاخوة الاعزاء 
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجواب*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ان الخرسانة الاسفلتية تتكون من الركام الخشن ؛الركام الناعم ؛مواد مالئة ؛الاسفلت ؛مضافات
فعند زيادة نسبة الركام الناعم في الخلطة الاسفلتية وارتفاع درجة الحرارة فان الاسفلت لايجد مكان في الخرسانة الاسفلتية للذالك فانه يظهر على السطح على شكل بقع من الاسفلت


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (1 يناير 2008)

*الاعمال الترابية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1- مقياس حجم الضفة the bank measure volume
هو قياس حجم التربة في حفرة الامداد او في الاراضي الطبيعية قبل ان يتم حفرها وعندة احتساب الكلفة يستفاد من هذه القياسات ورمزها (B).

2- مقياس حجم التربة المفككة THE LOOSE MEASURE VOLUME
تقاس التربة بحجمها بعد حفرها اي في حالاتها المفككة بعد تحميلها ويرمز لها بالرمز(L)


3- قياس حجم التربة المضغوطة THE COM PACT MEASURE VOLUME 
قياس حجم التربة بعد ان توضع في الموقع المعين وتحول وتسمى بحجم الاملاء ى(FILL VOLUME) ويستفاد منها منها كذلك في احتساب الكلفة ورمزها (C)

4-الانتفاخ (SWELL) : زيادة حجم التربة بسبب حفرها ويعبر عنها عادة بنسبة مئوية من حجمها الاصلي ورمزها 0/0(SW)

الانكماش (shrinkage) نقصان حجم التربة بسبب حدلها ويعبر عنها عادة بنسب مئوية من الحجم الاصلي (sh0/0)


SW0/0=(B/L-1)*100
SH0/0=(1-B/C)*100
B=kg/m3
L=kg/m3
c=kg/m3

Example
find NO. of trucks if length =10 km width =10 m thickness=0.25 and sw=7.14 0/0 sh=5.06 0/0
solution
total volume =1000*10*0.25=25000m3
c.m=b.m(1-shrinkag 0/0).=25000=b.m(1-5.06 0/0) =b.m =26332
L.M=B.M(1-SWELL 0/0)=26332(1=+7.14 0/0)=28212

NO. of trucks=28212/10=2821.2


----------



## المهندس ع (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي م.سنان على المعلومات القيمة جداً.

عندي سؤالين اتمنى الاجابة عليهم 

1.كم هي نسبة الاسمنت في الخلطة الاسفلتية ؟

2.كيف يتم اختيار عرض الطريق المناسب؟؟


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (9 يناير 2008)

*الاجوبة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

000000000000000
جواب السؤال الاول حول نسبة الاسفلت المثلى في الخلطة الاسفلتية هو ان في جميع الدول يوجد مواصفات عامة للخلطة الاسفلتية التي تعتمد على البيئة (درجة الحرارة)ونسبة مرور المركبات على ذللك الطريق 

وجواب السؤال الثاني حول كيفية اختيار عرض الطريق يتم اختياره من خلال الوظيفة التي سوف يؤديها الطريق المقترح مثل طريق تجاري داخل مدينة يكون عرضه 30 متر بوجود على الاطراف ممر للسابلة وفي الوسط جزرة التي تعمل على تقليل من وهج الاضائة الليلية وكذلك تعمل على فصل حركة المركبات
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## وجنة (10 يناير 2008)

شكراُ أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خربيش الطاهر (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات,فقط لو تتكرم لتعطنا دور المساح من بداية المشروع الى نهايته (مشروع طريق)


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (16 يناير 2008)

*الحادلات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


طريق معين يبلغ طوله 25km وعرضه 12m يراد حده خلال فترة زمنية مدتها 10 يوم اوجد عدد الحادلات المستخدمة في حدل ذلك الطريق وخلال الفترة المحددة اذا توفرت المعلومات الاتية الحادلة من نوع pneumatic tirerollers وبعرض 2.7m وبسرعة 3.5km/hr عدد دقائق العمل في الساعة الواحدة 45 دقيقة وعدد ساعات العمل خلال اليوم الواحد 8 ساعة ونسبة التوقفات المتوقعة 25 بالمئة وعدد المرات التي يحدل بها الطريق 9 مرات 




solution
NO. OF W . DAY=D(1-STOPPING)=10(1-.25)=7.5
NO . OF W. HR = 7.5*8=60HR

NO.OF STRIP= 12/2.7=4.44=5
TOTOL DISTANCE=25*1000*5*2=1125000
DISTANCE FOR COMPACTED/HR=3.5*1000*45/60*1=2625

total distance compacted =2625 *60 =1575


Nf rollers=1125000/157500=8 
عدد الحادلات المطلوبة لانجاز العمل خلال فترة 10 ايام


----------



## MOAIYED (16 يناير 2008)

م - سنان مشكور على هدا


----------



## المهندس ع (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا م.سنان على المعلومات القيمة

هل هذا الحدل للاسفلت ام للتراب؟؟


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (21 يناير 2008)

جزاااكم خير على كل معلومه اضفتموها لنا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (23 يناير 2008)

*الجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 اشكر المهندس خربيش على السؤال والجواب هو ان 
المساح هو الذي يقوم باختيار مسار الطريق حيث ان المساح يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار المسافة بين طرفي الطريق الذي يقلل الكلفة الى اقل حد ممكن وكذلك النظر في استقرارية وثبوتية للتربة الواقعة اسفل الطريق ومن خلال خبرتي يجب ان يكون المساح مرافق للمهندس المقيم في تنفيذ مشايع الطرق 
 2- كذلك اشكر المهندس ع على السؤال والجواب هو ان الحدل للتراب حيث ان المثال يوضح كيف يتم تنفذ فقرة الحدل في الفترة الزمنية المحددة لها وهي تخمينية


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (23 يناير 2008)

*الجواب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر المهندس خربيش على السؤال والجواب هو ان 
المساح هو الذي يقوم باختيار مسار الطريق مع الاخذ في نظر الاعتبار قصر المسافة بين طرفي الطريق الذي يقلل الكلفة الى اقل حد ممكن وكذلك يجب ان تتوفر استقرارية وثبوتية للتربة الواقعة اسفل الطريق ومن خلال خبرتي يجب ان يكون المساح مرافق للمهندس المقيم في تنفيذ مشاريع الطرق


----------



## ahmadj5 (4 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي معلومات الطيبة والرائعة


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

ميرسي جدا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (5 مارس 2010)

مشكورين 
برجاء طرق التنفيذ تكون مصورة وموجودة فى ملف حتى يتم توضيحها على الصورة وبالمواصفات المذكورة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء


----------



## دودوالشقى (21 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## علاء مشتاق (22 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيراااااااا...........زاداك الله علما وادام عليك نعمه.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ابوشهاب (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس سنان صلاح 
انا مافهمت ايش الاسفلت الذي تريد اعادتة لتسخينة 
ان كنت تقصد خلطة اسفلتية فمش ممكن انك تعيد تسخينها 
وان كان اسفلت رش فالمفروض ان الوايت فية اداة تسخين ضمن مكوناتة
وضح ايش تقصد عشان كلامك مخوف


----------



## ابوشهاب (19 يونيو 2010)

أوجه العيوب في طبقات الرصف الطرقي تتلخص بالظواهر التالية :



Aging Surface إهتلاك السطح



Bleeding & Flushing(Excess Surface Asphalt) التفوير لسطح الزفت 



Fatigue (Alligator) Cracking إجهاد التصدعات



Longitudinal Cracking التصدع الطولي 



Moisture Damage (Stripping) التعرية – ضرر الرطوبة 



Polished Aggregate تنحيس الطبقة السطحية – الحصويات



Potholes الفجوات



Raveling تفكك الطبقات



Reflective Cracking التشققات أو الصدوع المتعاكسة



Rutting تشوهات وتجمعات الطبقة



Shoving, Pushing, Delamination زحف الطبقات 



Transverse (Thermal) Cracking الشقوق الناتجة عن التبدل الحراري


----------



## حائل نت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

[font=&quot]مشكور[/font][font=&quot]
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور[/font][font=&quot]
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور[/font][font=&quot]
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور[/font]​


----------



## احمد سكولز (29 مارس 2011)

لك كل التحية والتقدير وشكرا .. احمد مجدى


----------



## abdelazim ali (29 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليك ويزيدك اخى ابو شهاب على التوضيح الجميل دة


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (30 مارس 2011)

م.سنان صلاح قال:


> سوال
> ما السبب في ظهور بقعة من الاسفلت فقط على سطح الطريق



تسمى هذه البقعة بالطفح الاسفلتى او bleedingوهى تنتج من السياره التى ترش الاسفلت على سطح الطريق وهونتيجة لعدم سيرها بسرعه واحده مما ينتج عنه عدم تويع الاسفلت بالتساوى على الطريق:85:


----------



## mostafammy (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (4 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (8 مايو 2011)

*عمل رائع والله يعطيك العافية*​


----------



## عمر خميس الل (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرأ


----------



## mosaed36 (9 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووعلى المعلومات يارب يكون هذا فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة


----------



## م.سنان صلاح (24 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الى الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء
نهديكم اطيب التحيات 
اعتز كثيرا بما قدمتم لي من شكر حول المواضيع والاقتراحات التي قدمتها في المنتدى.مع التقدير


----------



## alsadaf2007 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن بيان طرق تنفيد التعلية الجانبية ( السوبر اليفيشن )


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاك*
*اللــــــــه*
*خيـــــــــــرا*
*علــــــــــــــــــى*
*مجهـــــــــــــــــــودك*
*الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*


----------

